# Atomic Savor 3 Black Goggles



## AlegroCp (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi!

I want buy this goggles, but I need some review about that... because I find a good business for USD 60 with shipping!!

This is the goggles: Atomic Savor³ Black + Orange Lens!

I don't understand this technologies about snow goggles, anyone can help me in this review or advice me other goggles for this price?

Thank you!!

----''----
Product Details:
FRAME TECHNOLOGY
The key to great fitting goggles is a great frame. One that fits your face, fits your helmet and gives you a great field of vision. That’s what our range offers you, thanks to the technology that goes into each frame we make:

Live Fit Frame:
Revel and Savor are the first two goggles to feature Live Fit. With flexible Y-Cuts on the frame and an automatic Adaptive Foam seal, it instantly molds to the contours of your face for complete comfort all day long. 

A perfect, personal fit, right out of the box.
- Adaptive Tri-Layer Foam

Silicone-coated Straps:
Silicone coating on the inside of the straps means they don’t slide around or ride up.

Articulated Outriggers:
We’ve designed the frame shape of our goggles so they fit our helmets perfectly without any gaps. Our top goggles also feature articulated outriggers. 
These flexible hinges on the side make sure the strap sits nicely around the helmet, and that pressure is evenly distributed across the face to provide a complete seal.

LENS TECHNOLOGY:
All our goggles feature top-quality lenses, including ZEISS lenses in our Revels. High-tech, high-clarity and available in loads of different shapes, finishes and colors:

Cylindrical PC Double Lens :
Savor’s lenses curve horizontally while remaining flat vertically. They’re quality polycarbonate double lenses with awesome clarity and a cool mirrored finish. 

Cylindrical lenses offer great performance at a slightly lower price
- Mirror Coating
- Extra Lens included

Specifications: 

Visible Light transmiss ion (VLT):
Color has no impact on the quality of a lens. However, the lens color does protect eyes from glare and maximizes visibility. How much depends on the percentage of visible light allowed through the lens.
- Cat 3: These are perfect for most conditions and will provide excellent protection from the sun. They allow 8% to 17% of visible light through the lens.
- VLT: 11%

Extra Lens included: 
- Cat 1: These are slightly tinted and allow 43% to 80% of visible light through the lens. Recommended for low light in winter or overcast days.
- VLT: 53%


----------

